# [5e] Hoard of the Dragon Queen - Episode 4



## funmasta (Jul 31, 2017)

Close to the end of that journey happens a quest "Murder most foul" (a cultist got murdered by Jamna Gleamsilver - the gnome, which joined the caravan in Daggerford, which stealing some stuff from the cultists and beeing cought). The cultists accused one of the characters of beeing the murder. Then some investigations took place and the characters accused the Red Wizard (Azbara Jos) of beeing the murder. One of the chars, a nature paladin, took (in this situation) the role of "the law" and wanted to do whatever he liked to do with the people - take off the Red Wizards cap (what he obviously did not want to), ... as it became a bit hectic, 3 of the guards went between the paladin and the Red Wizard and a mage of the party casted "suggestion" on one of the guards to move asie, which failed. The guard started walking straight toward the sorcerer and the paladin wanted him to stop and as he did not stop, he stabbed his spear powered with smite into that guards back (he saw it as "do as the law commands", i saw it a bit different, but ok - maybe we could have gotten out of this anyway). In the same moment the fighter shot the Red Wizard in the back, which could definitely not go anymore as "as the law commands". (The cultists did not set any aggressive actions until now except talking and shouting. Some traders and a few guards were around watching.)

Combat summed up: Azbara Jos survived and fled, all but one guards are dead, one guard surrendered and gave them some information (warehouse in the north of Deepwater is next stop, where they get  further orders), the 3 teamsters survived (didn't fight anyway). The characters now have 5 waggons (3 loaded with stuff of the cultists, 2 which were travelling wagons of the guards). (some of the characters went down too, but due to the rules they are almost undying and can be brought back to life - positive hp - very easy, so they take in account to fall to 0 hp)

As they entered Deepwater (with the golden Stag) they got recognised by some cultists which were looking for the golden stag and the people travelling with him, but havent attacked until now.

At the moment they are in Deepwater and thinking about how to proceed. Carlon Amoffel (Harper found digged in the road) offered them to take care of the waggons and return the goods as good as possible to their original owners (travelling south the road to the greenest area again). A harper agent met them and they told him what they want (him) to do now. They want to raid the warehouse in the north of Deepwater (or better have raid by the City Guard). Of course, if this happens, they will lose track of the dragon cult, all they know is, they will go further north.

Azbara Jos knows the characters, maybe someone else one the way north knows them from telling, but chars are afraid of beeing discovered.

Summed up: maybe the journey on the road was too long to play (4 sessions), chars became bored and did something stupid, now its hard to get back on track for me as DM 

Any ideas or suggestions how to continue?


----------

